# Where to get quality phenibut?



## decodude (Feb 28, 2004)

I'm looking to get Phenibut. What is a quality brand and what dosage has worked for you? Is there anything else that needs to be taken to better obsorb phenibut?

Thanks


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

Bulknutrition.com

Discountanabolics.com

I would start out at low dosage 500-700mg at a time. Wait 2 hours later to see if you feel anything. If not try another 500-700mg. Go from there. You can take it with theanine which will enhance it's effects but first you have to see what your tolerance is to this stuff. If you start out too high you will build tolerance very fast so u must start low. If you take it everyday it has to be taken low dosages 3x a day. Otherwise you can take high dosages once every 2 weeks or so. It build tolerance very fast! You have to take breaks from it.


----------

